# Related Sites > SQL Course >  %Programmer% Problem

## Wallbrownf

here is my log...I'm sorry for the rudeness of this post, but I'm in a hurry.

Coarse3: Selecting Data (8/3/11)


E1. All information in the columns "first", "last", and "city" will be displayed.
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E2. All information in the columns "last", "city", and "age" will be displayed where the age is greater than 30.
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E3: All information in the columns "first", "last", and "city" will be displayed where the first name contains the letter "J"
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E4: The table will be displayed.
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E5: All information in the columns "first", "last" will be displayed where the last names contain the letter "s"
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E6: All information in the columns "first", "last", and "age" will be displayed where the last names contain the letters "illia"
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

E7: All columns diplayed, where first name is eric.
	R: I was correct in my assumption.

1. select first, age from empinfo;
	T1: noticed that I forgot semicolon
	T2: Noticed that I spelled age wrong, "aga"
	T3: Success!

2. select first, last, city from empinfo where city <> 'Payson';
	T1: unsuccessful,bewildered...forgot 	quotes
	T2: forgot single quotes
	T3: almost successful, still paysons...forgot to capitalize the "P" in payson.
	T4: Success!!!

3. Select * from empinfo where age >40;
	T1: Success!

4. Select first, last from empinfo where last = '%ay';
	T1: used * for %
	T2: used = for like
	T3: used double quotes
	T4: Success!

5. Select * from empinfo where first = 'Mary';
	T1: used first for *
	T2: Success!

6. Select * from empinfo where first like '%Mary%';
	T1: Success!


Coarse 4: Creating Tables (8/4/11)

Create Table Exercise:

Create Table employee_fw0303
	(first varchar(35), last varchar(100), title varchar(255), age number(2), salary number(6,2));
R: Success!

Insert Statement Exercises:

insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 'Secretary', 28, 19500.00);
insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Potsy', 'Weber', 'Programmer', 32, 45300.00);
insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Dirk', 'Smith', 'Programmer II', 45, 75020.00);
insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Susan', 'Marsh', 'Data Manager', 45, 85000.00);
insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Mike', 'Brabender', 'Sample and Data Manager', 40, 90000.00);
insert into employee_fw0303
	(first, last, title, age, salary)
	values ('Larry', 'McCandless', 'GIS Manager', 45, 60000.00);
R: Success!

1. Select * from employee_FW0303
R: Success!

2. Select * from employee_fw0303
	Where Salary >30000
R: Success!

3. Select first, last from employee_fw0303
	Where Age <30
R: Success!

4. Select first, last, salary from employee_fw0303
	Where title = ('%Programmer%');
R: Success!

5. Select * from Employee_FW0303
	Where last = ('%ebe%');

----------


## Wallbrownf

Well...anyway...when I was moving between 4 and 5 there at the end, all of the titles for 5 were Programmer. Glitch?

----------

